# Best hand saw?



## Uglyhat (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi folks - looking for advice on the 'best' hand saw I can find. Saw will be used for cutting camp fire firewood in wilderness area (BWCAW) - tons n tons of downed trees. Ability to quickly cut 10" - 12" boles in a relatively light weight saw is ideal. I'd like to be able to touch the blade up with a small file or stone as well. I see brands like ARS, Fanno & Corona, Samurai, Silky, and Notch. Recommendations for or against greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jeffsaw (Sep 10, 2017)

I have a Silky Zubat and a Sugoi. I like the Sugoi better as it is a bit longer. It can also be sharpened with a special file. They are worth the money for sure!
Have you thought of a small chainsaw though? Stihl MS150's are a great little saw and light too.


----------



## Jason Douglas (Sep 10, 2017)

Silky.


----------



## ATH (Sep 10, 2017)

Yet another "Silky" vote. I have several models. The go-to is the Sugoi - especially for what you are describing. It isn't fun to cut 10" diameter pieces, but it is do-able. 6" and down is nothing. I will say though, that live wood cuts a lot easier than dead. I don't think I'd want to cut many 10" pieces of dead hardwood. A good quality woodworking saw may be a better fit there.

If you watch on Amazon, you might find the Silky saws as much as 40-50% off other retailers...not sure why/how, but that is what I have found. I bought replacement blades for my Tsurugi for $16. I ordered 3 then went back to post the link and gloat a little, but they were back up to $43 each...

I have used Samurai brand as well. Out of the box, it was pretty good, but dulled very quickly compared to the Silky. Corona, Fanno, ARS aren't bad saws, but they just aren't as good as Silky. I have a Marvin that I use a bit around the house here and there, and it is very good. I haven't used it enough to comment on its longevity, but the fact that Marvin's website sells Silky is a little telling...


----------



## Mustang71 (Sep 10, 2017)

Y a hand saw? Sometimes I use an axe to drop trees for fun and to keep it traditional. But that doesn't last long before I grab a chainsaw. I can't imagine cutting up logs with a hand saw.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Sep 11, 2017)

12" log with a handsaw?!?!? That's going to be pushing the limit even on a large Silky Sugoi and is going to get old fast. If you want to cut that wood with a handsaw, look for an older crosscut saw, that you can use both arms and your body.


----------



## TreeswingerPerth (Sep 11, 2017)

I have been using the Silky Gomtaro for a number of years , and it suits my needs perfectly.
I've tried a fair number of saws and found nothing better .


----------



## Uglyhat (Sep 11, 2017)

Jeffsaw said:


> I have a Silky Zubat and a Sugoi. I like the Sugoi better as it is a bit longer. It can also be sharpened with a special file. They are worth the money for sure!
> Have you thought of a small chainsaw though? Stihl MS150's are a great little saw and light too.


Thanks Jeff - I take a small chainsaw with me when car camping, but this is for use in a wilderness (no motors) area.


----------



## Uglyhat (Sep 11, 2017)

Mustang71 said:


> Y a hand saw? Sometimes I use an axe to drop trees for fun and to keep it traditional. But that doesn't last long before I grab a chainsaw. I can't imagine cutting up logs with a hand saw.


Wilderness area - no motors allowed.


----------



## Uglyhat (Sep 11, 2017)

BC WetCoast said:


> 12" log with a handsaw?!?!? That's going to be pushing the limit even on a large Silky Sugoi and is going to get old fast. If you want to cut that wood with a handsaw, look for an older crosscut saw, that you can use both arms and your body.


No disagreement here! But in this area there is a real abundance of blowdown in the 10"12" range, the smaller firewood has largely been picked clean. One doesn't need a great deal of wood for a small campfire. Much of the time the forest is quite wet (as you're likely quite familiar with). There's good, cured, dry wood inside them medium sized logs. With a saw and an axe I can get a cheery fire going in short order - I don' care if it's rained every day since April.


----------



## greengreer (Sep 11, 2017)

Katana boy. Probably the biggest baddest handsaw around, complete overkill but perfect your application.


----------



## Mustang71 (Sep 11, 2017)

greengreer said:


> Katana boy. Probably the biggest baddest handsaw around, complete overkill but perfect your application.



That thing looks pretty cool. Put it in a back pack and you are set for a hike. The Amazon info on it says it can easily compete with a chainsaw.


----------



## crotchclimber (Sep 11, 2017)

yeah you need a katanaboy 650. I've been wanting one but rarely have a use for it as an arborist. Would be nice to have a Sugoi 420 for the smaller stuff.


----------



## crotchclimber (Sep 11, 2017)

If you want easily resharpenable, get a traditional style 1 man crosscut saw. The Silky blades last a long time. I get about 6 months of daily use before they get dull enough to justify replacement. Might want to carry an ax to get bark off if it's dirty.


----------



## JeffGu (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## AT sawyer (Sep 16, 2017)

Check this one. Using a crosscut in a wilderness area and stashing wood for winter camping/hunting. You'll cut a lot of firewood with a crosscut saw before it gets dull if you keep it out of the dirt. You'll also cut much faster with a helper on the other end of the saw.


----------



## ATH (Sep 16, 2017)

When they have to use those on wilderness areas for fire fighting, they call them an agony whip...


----------



## Mustang71 (Sep 16, 2017)

I have one of those in my garage I tried using it to cut up some trees that are either my neighbors or mine not sure witich and I wanted to be quiet about it. 5 minutes in I said f it I don't need the wood. Haha


----------



## rube2112 (Dec 16, 2022)

Uglyhat said:


> Hi folks - looking for advice on the 'best' hand saw I can find. Saw will be used for cutting camp fire firewood in wilderness area (BWCAW) - tons n tons of downed trees. Ability to quickly cut 10" - 12" boles in a relatively light weight saw is ideal. I'd like to be able to touch the blade up with a small file or stone as well. I see brands like ARS, Fanno & Corona, Samurai, Silky, and Notch. Recommendations for or against greatly appreciated!


I can't report yet on the quality of these but it seems very interesting. I've ordered one and I'll report back. 








Dandy® Saws


Bear resistant products for use in grizzly bear country! Moutnaineer Camp stoves, Bear Proof Panniers, Camp ground food storage boxes, Dandy Saws, and more...



www.grizfab.com


----------

